# Curtains - Requiem, Cinematic strings, EWQLG and Stormdrum 2



## Dracarys (Jan 17, 2011)

In my spare time, open to comments! 


http://soundclud.com/anthony-music/curtains


----------



## Dracarys (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm going to mess with the consonants a bit more


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 19, 2011)

I like the mood. It could use a bit more timbral development, but maybe that's just me. Also, with the slowing down at the end, I feel like the voices should be doing something else, maybe counterpoint.


----------



## Dracarys (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Curtains - Requiem, Cinematic strings, EWQLP and Stormdrum 2*

I've had others say more timp as well, it was my initial plan too but then I wanted the violins to stand out as much as possible.
As for counterpoint, agreed 100% I'm going to make changes.


Thank's for the advice, and deadmau5 rocks.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Curtains - Requiem, Cinematic strings, EWQLP and Stormdrum 2*

No, not timpani. I meant timbre, as in tone colours.


----------



## Dracarys (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry I had a dyslexic moment


----------



## twinsinmind (Jan 21, 2011)

Folmann @ Fri Jan 21 said:


> Hey Casalena,
> 
> Whats your email address - got a question for ya.
> 
> Thx - T



  email: Hello Casalena, 
we found out that the watermark in your song is not owned by you.
or even : we didn't found your name registered at all for Requiem

lol >8o >8o >8o >8o 



=o =o =o Just kidding here :D[/quote]


----------

